
Your face can reveal if you’re rich or poor - lnguyen
https://www.theladders.com/p/24676/your-face-can-reveal-if-youre-rich-or-poor-study-finds
======
gus_massa
[I'm still not convinced.]

Anyway, this dubious sentence in the press article:

> _When participants were asked to guess which face was rich and which was
> poor, they were right more than half of the time, making the results more
> than random chance._

is based in this sentence in the research article:

> _Overall, participants categorized the targets’ social class significantly
> better than chance (MA’ = .61, SD = .07), t(80) = 13.35, p < .001, reffect
> size = .83._

------
airbreather
What about if you think you are rich but actually are not?

